# wow



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33696&item=7995740659

i think this guy is making money tracing the door inserts on fabric and cutting it out and selling it on ebay. and hes selling them for $30 each. and you have to use 3m adhesive spray to put them on. and people are actually buying them.

i learned how to do the same thing to my doors from this forum, but i paid $2 for the fabric at walmart

theres also people buying the parts to make a flip top trunk. and printing out the directions for how to do it. and selling it as a kit on ebay for $25.

im going to cut some door inserts from the scrap fabric i was going to throw away. and sell them for $30 on ebay.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33696&item=7995740659
> 
> i think this guy is making money tracing the door inserts on fabric and cutting it out and selling it on ebay. and hes selling them for $30 each. and you have to use 3m adhesive spray to put them on. and people are actually buying them.
> 
> ...


why roll your eyes? hell, go ahead and do it. if it sells it sells. More luck to ya on people who are a little scraed to DIY


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

are you jealous cuz hes making money for something so simple.......and youre NOT?!?!!!


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

haha, good for him! a friend and i got real good at making custom fiberglass parts and sold subwoofer boxes and bumpers/sideskirts on eBay and people wanted them because it saved them time and money and hassle of doing it themselves. shit, if you have the means and the desire, you can make so much money selling your own products online. it's just like if you had a real shop, except you never see the person's car. if you took it to a shop and said "i want custom door panel inserts", they'd do exactly what that guy does.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

K2Fugative169 said:


> if you took it to a shop and said "i want custom door panel inserts", they'd do exactly what that guy does.


and then charge you out the ass.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if your gonna do what he's doing and sell it on ebay....might as well charge 20 a set, and like an extra 5 bucks for s&h, that ways ur only making 5 dollars less....

but if you do that, then they wouldnt buy from him and just you, then you would actually be making more money, cause you would have more buisness...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I bought these, but I don't recall paying more than $20. Anywho, what's the big deal? He made money from my laziness, more power to him. It's no different than having your lawn cut or house cleaned.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> if your gonna do what he's doing and sell it on ebay....might as well charge 20 a set, and like an extra 5 bucks for s&h, that ways ur only making 5 dollars less....
> 
> but if you do that, then they wouldnt buy from him and just you, then you would actually be making more money, cause you would have more buisness...


and hopefully, u 2 will compete making the price low enough so a lazy ass like me can buy it


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

haha
thats a good idea.
i could make them for like 50 cents and i have like hundreds of those bubble envelopes laying around from when i used to sell a lot of things on ebay. and people always charge like $5 for shipping when its really like $2. it would be like $23 profit on each just for cutting out peices of fabric.


----------

